# EAA Biplane facebook group starting



## iowaboy (Apr 10, 2017)

Since the EAA biplane is an older design and different from the Acro Sport 1, I am starting a facebook group that is for EAA biplane builders and flyers. I have a EAA bipe project and will be looking for help from others. Exchanging info and ideas is helpful. So if you are on facebook and want to join the group click here to get to the page

Thanks!
Iowaboy
Mike


----------

